# Notifications not working like they should.



## Neptune (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi. I've got notifications set on a couple of threads set for 'Instant notification", yet they all arrive at once during the middle of the night! Any idea why?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Same here. Takes about 5 to 10 hours at the moment before email notifications come through


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Months ago Steve @ admin was looking into it, but it appears to have got worse.
Hoggy.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

i'm not getting any notifications and my new messages always says '0'. - your lucky!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

wellhouse said:


> i'm not getting any notifications and my new messages always says '0'. - your lucky!


Hi, Are they selected in your "Profile" "Board preferences" ?
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Mine have been 'late' for well over a year now, so are basically useless. :?


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> wellhouse said:
> 
> 
> > i'm not getting any notifications and my new messages always says '0'. - your lucky!


Hi, Are they selected in your "Profile" "Board preferences" ?
Hoggy. [/quot

yes and i've also done the resets as you suggested but unfortunately no joy!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Wellhouse, I will send a Test PM.
Hoggy.


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

For your info
My email notifications are taking about 16 hours :-(


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

New record?

PM sent to me last night at 22:10.

I've just had notification email today at 19:14


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah notifications are severely delayed. Pretty pointless if they don't work reasonably instantly.


----------



## Neptune (Mar 31, 2013)

Seem to be averaging about a 21 hour delay. At 2345 I got a notification for a post made at 0240!!!


----------



## Silverye (Mar 13, 2013)

Yep, I'll get them hours after I've already read and responded to the threads and PM's.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Or even 48 hours late in some cases for me :?


----------

